# Rumour has it.....



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I heard through the grapevine that L&D Bait has lost their lease and has closed or will be closing soon. I have never been a big fan of Pete's (he can be a real ass), but it's a shame that the store is closing. Personally I haven't been in his store in about 4 years, but I know that a lot of guys stopped there for bait before hitting "The Rock" for Steelies. I don't think he realized what a gold mine he was sitting on.

There won't be many options for bait after Thanksgiving. Both Shine's and Frank's will be closed, so there won't be any place in the city (unless you count Ted's). The closest place to "The Rock" to get bait will be Erie Outfitters in Sheffield Lake. Just a head's up for all the guys coming in from out of town for the Steelhead fishing this fall.

Wes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Too bad. My one and only visit to that shop was an experience I won't soon forget. Fortunately, ying6 warned me about Pete "the bait nazi" before we got there.


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Good Old Judge Judy watching Pete! The good old days of having to watch the verdict before getting some minnows!!! The good old days of "Went to the bank" signs, "Be back in 5 minutes" sign, "I'm at the store" sign, and the most famous "PETA" People Eating Tasty Animal sign!!! I'll miss Pete! The good old days of HELLO-- Can I get some service today or even tomorrow!!!!!!! It was always an Adventure that I looked forward to, you just never knew what was next. One thing about Pete- He does a Great Steelhead mount!!! I know he had some health issues and heard the rumors regarding the lease. Either way Pete gets brought up on my fishing outings now, and will for awhile!! Thanks for the memories!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

that's shame......

granite the guy was one real "piece of work"..... but i wonder what the true story here is.... hopefully just a rumor... we dont need another place to be closed....

he did provide "service " when he felt like it....


FRank


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

now where do we go to get maggots. at least he was close by the rock.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Time to stock pile on maggots from Rodmakers.
If pete actually new how to run a business, he would have easily doubled his profits.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

L&D=customer service and family atmosphere


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

i stopped in today on my way to the rock. everything is on sale although not much at all is left. anyhow, i managed to pry a few words out of him and he said hes hoping to move to a new location but he didnt sound too sure about it.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Last time I spoke to him he said he was moving but didn't know where. The closest place west of him is Natural Strike on Barton Road between Center Ridge Road and Lorain Road. 440-327-0032


----------



## Mud Puppy (May 25, 2006)

I always felt ripped off if Pete didnt have something sarcastic or negative to say to me. I remember going in there for the first time about 7-8 yrs ago asking for fishing advice before I knew what a steelhead was, during the fall run. Pete in his own words called me an idiot for not knowing that the steelhead run was on. I was stunned by his bad attitude but at the same time started laughing. Alot of people would really piss me off at what he said to me, but i realized instantly that was "Pete". I also witness Pete throwing change at a customer because Pete didnt give him all his change back and the customer challeged the amount. Pete said here's your change and threw it at his chest. I hope he get's a new location soon these moments are priceless.


----------



## BIgbassin07 (Jul 12, 2007)

i once had my fish stuffed there and i have been wondering ever since if that was actually the same fish i got back lol you never knew with old pete


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Pete is a trip that's for sure, I've gone in there so many times and every time he is always a real treat to deal with, I'll miss the guys sarcasm, the one day I said the Cortney and Shelly fishing show sucked and I thought he was going to take a swing at me and throw me out of his store. Always something with that guy. Dude looks like he needs some sleep.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Since this is turning into a L&D eulogy, I'll take a turn.

I remember when the shop first opened, back before the steelhead fishery was as big as it is now. At that time, there were at least four 'bait' shops in the west side area: Katchmore (detroit/54th), Franks (berea/madison), Maggie Jigs (Pat, madison in lakewood), Central Basin (madison, lakewood). They have all since went away except for L&D. I would not shop there after getting tired of the attitude and lack of service over the years, but it was there in a pinch to get some last minute bait. High points:

Seeing the looks of the neighbor's patrons (especially the restaurants) when the stinky fisherman would line up in the morning.

The snakes and turtles walking/slithering around the place.

The little TV with hee-haw or similar viewing. Not expecting to get service except during commercial breaks.

Having to go in the back to wake him up (or get get his attention) to make a purchase.

Fishing reports: How's the fishing? "Go down there and (*^%ing find out! See the picture of this big salmon? Dane caught it in wallace lake. Maybe you should take your maggots there..."

The responses: Maggots? Is that all you're &^%$ing going to buy! You bought a dozen minnows - why do you expect more than 12? These are the only minnows I have... (looking into a bucket of a $2 dozen pinhead minnows after seeing the guy "friend of the shop" walk out with big ones).

The anti-gay signs and discussion - in the middle of Lakewood of all places!


I think the neighbors don't mind him leaving, but he did provide a service by being a local place to buy bait, regardless of attitude.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Pete is Pete for sure, but just imagine what kind of success a good shop owner would have in that location. Goldmine almost isn't the word for the potential of that place. A small shop with better parking close to there would be an even better idea. We may have accepted him over the years for who he is, but just think of the potential....

...Hold on... I gotta call the bank...


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

I stopped in there today and he almost has the store empty. I ask if he was going to open another store and he said he is hoping to. He said it might be down the street just past the car-wash on the corner. On a side note he was rather friendly to me. That would be the first time.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

This thread has made me laugh.
I will add to Steel Craniums post.

- 9 out of 10 times you go there he has a sign that said will be back in a minute. (Usually takes about 2 hours)

- Going to L&D while he is eating. You have to wait till Pete is done because we all know its rude to talk with food in your mouth.

- Asking if your buying this minnow bucket too, even though he just seen you walk in with it

I always thought that Emerald Necklace would be a gold mine if they just turned part of it into a baitstore that is open all year.
The prices are fairly reasonable, and the atmosphere is much nicer. Plus it is in a much more convient location.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

As a former owner of a bait shop I challenge any one of you to open one these " gold mines " and reap your fortune. I never met Pete or stopped in his store as I very rarely fished in that area. But I listed a few reasons why old Pete was the way he was. I must say up front 99 &#37; of my customers were great people but gawd that 1% would tax anyone's patience.

1. Customers who pump you for all the info and service they can and almost never purchase anything.
2. A constant stream of people who want donations from you because you own a business you must be rich. Even had a lady ask for a donation for her 8 year old daughter so her could enter a beauty contest.
3. Officers of sportmens clubs wanting me to donate time or prize for one of thier raffles. Meanwhile explaining to me they stopped because they were on thier way to buy cases of shotshells for thier turkey shoot. Without ever asking me for a quote.
4. People accusing you of lying just to sell bait. My pet saracastic answer was " If you knew I was going to lie. How dumb do you have to be to still ask are the fish biting. " We always had truthfull reports written on entrance door but lots of people were too lazy to read. Also people always bought the same amount of bait wether they were biting or not. 
5. Special ordering for customers. Explain that you cannot cancel special order because it is something we do not stock for a reason, too expensive, does not sell locally etc etc. Order for customer two days later he wants to cancel. SIGH.
6. Getting in 800.00 in live bait and then have power failure.
7. Taxes - Taxes- Taxes and more Taxes. Watch your " goldmine turns into lump of coal real fast. "

I have many more but don't want to bore any one to death. Please let me know if any of you open your own. I will stop by and offer comic relief if you survive more than 1 year.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

papaperch said:


> As a former owner of a bait shop I challenge any one of you to open one these " gold mines " and reap your fortune. I never met Pete or stopped in his store as I very rarely fished in that area. But I listed a few reasons why old Pete was the way he was. I must say up front 99 % of my customers were great people but gawd that 1% would tax anyone's patience.
> 
> 1. Customers who pump you for all the info and service they can and almost never purchase anything.
> 2. A constant stream of people who want donations from you because you own a business you must be rich. Even had a lady ask for a donation for her 8 year old daughter so her could enter a beauty contest.
> ...


Not to mention sitting there day after day watching everyone head out to do the thing you love to do.


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

PAPAPERCH,
Was this the shop on rt 225?
Man, I miss that place.
Now I have to go to that goof next door who sells half dead minnows.


----------



## jonk540 (Apr 14, 2004)

PAPAPERCH,
Was this the shop on rt 225?
Man, I miss that place.
Now I have to go to that goof next door who sells half dead minnows.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Nope the one I owned was at the crossroads of 224 + 534 . Its name was Berlin Bait & Gun and was opened for 9 years 1984- 1993. Just for FYI 

No # 1 leading business to fail its 1st year - dining establishments
No # 2 "" "" """ "" "" "" "" " - bait & tackle shops


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Ol Pete might be a grouchy son of a gun at times, a whole lot of time, but he has had a bait shop since before i could drive legally, at 14 we use to walk the rail road tracks from berea to his bait shop that was right next to the RMS pet shop, then to columbia rd shop he had and then to lakewood on detroit.
so im 47 yrs old and ol pete use to piss me off at times but he was the only place u could get bait on the west side, so he is kind of a legend to me, a little, ya had to know him to relate to him, he has served a ton of fishermen over the 33 yrs i 've known him. hope he gets it together, and maybe even do some fishing his self. 7 days a week of watching everyone else go fishing would drive anyone nuts. I could'nt do it. If you read these Pete hope you get better. good luck.


----------



## baby blue (Sep 8, 2005)

Maggie Jig was a great place.. forgot about that. very veyr nice people there. Too bad that one didn't make it up on madison by wager. 
Cranium is right, there used to be several in lakewood at one time. I remember when he first opening and I stopped in. My best Pete memories are those of when the "boarderline cafe" customers would stroll in while waiting for a table. boy did he mess with those poor people. If they brought in their wife or girlfreind look out!.
funny stuff alright. 
BB


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

baby blue said:


> Maggie Jig was a great place.. forgot about that. very veyr nice people there. Too bad that one didn't make it up on madison by wager.


Lakewood always gave him grief ever since he rented the space for the store. Pat's biggest issue was that he couldn't hire capable and trustworthy help when he wasn't there. Discussions with him stopped any thoughts that I may have had about opening my own shop. Hours are terrible and you work most when you should be out fishing. The biggest draw for a local shop is the knowledge, so having a shop employed by other than the fishing 'experts'.

Pat had a great gig when the big white bass would run in the spring/early summer near the avon power plant. Tie a bunch of white bass jigs, catch a bunch of fish on them, sell the jigs from your van in the lot. Cash business without a rent. The two weeks in the Cleveland convention center sportsman show is icing on the cake. Opening the shop never really worked for him, especially when guys would come in to show off their fish, when the owner is "stuck" at work.

The 'central basin' shop that was around for a short while was a great source of info as well. This shop probably didn't last due to the owners being fisherman. The way to balance both is how the rodmakers shop does it. Closed on Sunday, open later in the morning other days. Gives time for business and time for fishing.


----------



## topwater (Dec 22, 2004)

I guess I didn't realize it was just Manny being...I mean Pete being Pete, but I went there this weekend and checked the door which seemed to be locked. So I peer in there and see him staring back at me so I jiggle the door again. Still seemed locked. At this point I see Pete do some sort of jacking back and forth motion with his hand which I hoped meant that I needed to shake the door a little harder and sure enough, it opened. No big deal, old door and whatnot. So I walk in and he says "dumb sh#t can't even open a door." Now, if you're my bud, I expect that type of thing. If you are some random person I have never met, that's a different story. I am a fairly big guy, about 6' 240, and lucky for him, pretty mild mannered. How many times has that old codger been in the hospital for treating the wrong person like that?


----------



## freshdrumhunter (Sep 27, 2007)

that damn door...lol. I heard he'll be opening up another store farther east, not sure where but maybe as early as next week.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

I went their one time about 10-15 years ago. I walked in, picked up a few baits, carried them to the counter, and set them down. I looked around and there seemed to be nobody in the store. After waiting patiently for a few minutes, I called out, "is anybody here". Pete then walked in from the back room, glared at me, and said "is that all you want". Needless to say, he never got my bussiness again. I'd assume not catch any fish then give that guy a nickel!


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

papaperch so you was that guy that had that bait shop at 422 and 534.I was one your main customers.you had lots stuff rods reels and guns I looked at.maybe even bought some off you.was wondering where you went.was a big blow that you closed.well any ways now I know who was the guy that had that shop and yep it was a good one OK.sorry that it closed.thats life I guess.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

http://www.cleveland.com/outdoors/plaindealer/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1194601543307530.xml&coll=2

Don't know if you guy saw this or not but here is the story!


----------



## smallie (Jun 1, 2004)

my very first steelhead came from walnut creek pa. it was a male, 28.50 inches long and alittle over 8 lbs. this fish was all black in the body with red gill plates. it was awesome. i made the mistake of having it mounted at l&d. i even took pictures so he could paint it the way it came out of the creek. well, ole pete needs to learn how to

1) mount a fish
2) paint the fish the right color.

this travesty of a mount looked nothing like my fish. that was 10 yrs ago, and i vowed never to go to his shop for nothing. but what beats all is that although i've caught many many steelies since then, i've yet to hook another male. all the ones i've caught since then have been hens. so with that said.... goodbye and good riddance pete,


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Two weeks before "Pete the Perm" "closed shop", I had him re-fin and touch up a 25 year old 50" muskie caught by my late, wonderfull grandfather. the deal was 40 bucks. Two days, or maybe the day it closed I had my Dad pick it up. Wow! It still had ratty fins and I could have done a better job with spray-paint. I can't blame my dad after a 12 hour workday and 20 years of putting up with, but never before getting screwed by the "perm". I would have never expected him to pull this s$#t. Now I can't find him. I never bothered to get a last name. (Like you could miss that flaming purple truck) All I want to do is get an adress or phone# and have the mount done right. Would the O.D.N.R. give up a home#? If anybody knows how to find him please I.M. me or post. I'll let some other disgruntled customer put a bannanna up his chrome tailpipe.


----------



## esoxangler (Apr 1, 2005)

Oh Yeah, "Pete the Perm Peterson"


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

esoxangler said:


> Two weeks before "Pete the Perm" "closed shop", I had him re-fin and touch up a 25 year old 50" muskie caught by my late, wonderfull grandfather. the deal was 40 bucks. Two days, or maybe the day it closed I had my Dad pick it up. Wow! It still had ratty fins and I could have done a better job with spray-paint. I can't blame my dad after a 12 hour workday and 20 years of putting up with, but never before getting screwed by the "perm". I would have never expected him to pull this s$#t. Now I can't find him. I never bothered to get a last name. (Like you could miss that flaming purple truck) All I want to do is get an adress or phone# and have the mount done right. Would the O.D.N.R. give up a home#? If anybody knows how to find him please I.M. me or post. I'll let some other disgruntled customer put a bannanna up his chrome tailpipe.


That sucks!
Hope you sort it out!


----------

